# Digestive Advantage-Constipation



## 19739 (Mar 3, 2006)

In the light of all of us trying to find a way to cope without zelnorm, I am revising previous suggestions of mediciation(very limited) but also OTC. I have seen threads on Digestive Advantage (DA) for IBS but I recently found out (though this board) about DA-Constipation which also has lactobaccillus so it looks like it will be appropriate for IBS-C.The other threads I believe were more related to IBS-D sufferers so I would like to see if I could get some feedback on anyone that has used this or is using this now and what their experience is/was.So bring it on! All the good, the bad and the ugly


----------

